# slow setup glue -- is there such a thing?



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

All,

I have a fairly complicated glue up coming soon and I was wondering if there is any kind of glue that has a long or extended set up time. I don't want to rush through the glue up but I understand that most Titebonds set up fairly quickly. Once I get it assembled, I'm not in a hurry for the glue to set; I could leave it clamped together for days if I needed to.

Alternatively, is there any kind of additive you can mix with Titebond to slow the set up time?

Thanks for any info.

Kevin H.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Titebond 3 will give you around 1/2 hour of working time. Plastic resin glue (you mix powder with water) can provide up to 4 hours of working time.


----------



## Brian_Hinther (Sep 13, 2009)

Titebond also makes "Extend" formulations that give longer working time.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

JohnV: do you have a source or brand name for the plastic resin glue you mention?

Brian H: I've never seen Titebond "Extend." Do you know where I can get some on-line?

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i use white carpenters glue for long set up times.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are a couple of sources for resin glue.
Woodcraft.

Woodworkers Supply.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A urea-formaldehyde glue, like Dap Plastic Resin Glue, will work well, and is waterproof. Available at home centers.


----------



## Brian_Hinther (Sep 13, 2009)

Most places carry Titebond Extend: Woodcraft and Rockler are two.


----------



## da357mag (Jun 1, 2010)

*Try epoxy*

You can get epoxy that set anywhere from 5 minutes to 24 hours! I used to build radio controlled boats and I used a epoxy on the inside of the boats before I put the deck sheeting on and it had a working time of 60 to 90 minutes. That allowed me time enough to get the frame trued up and braced in the jig and 24 hours later it is cured!:yes: You can try building 
supply houses but you would probably have better luck at a hobby shop.
The stuff is very strong and easy to work with!:thumbsup: Doug


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, everybody, for your helpful replies. I chose to go the Titebond II Extend route and it worked very well. My wife and I were able to apply the glue and then clamp up the sides of the crib in plenty of time with the Extend. 

FYI, the Extend is kind of milky white - reminds me of Kaopectate (yuck) - and a little more runny than regular Titebond II. It goes on easily with a flux brush and is still quite workable even after 20 minutes. In all I was very happy with it.

Kevin H.


----------



## Brian_Hinther (Sep 13, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## credns (May 19, 2010)

I was told the Titebond Hide glue was a slow drying glue. Any comments on it?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

credns said:


> I was told the Titebond Hide glue was a slow drying glue. Any comments on it?


All hide glues are slow setting, but they have significantly different characteristics that other glues and personally, I don't like them at all. I used some many years ago when starting out in woodworking, but gave up on them pretty quickly. Luthiers swear by them because one of their "good" points is that you can get the joints apart again.


----------



## credns (May 19, 2010)

Bad points....?????


----------

